# Synthroid and no periods!



## Syferix (Oct 23, 2011)

Mid-October I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and my doctor put me on 25mcg of synthroid. I was supposed to get my period October 31st and have still yet to get it.

My menstrual cycle has always been irregular (except when I was on birth control), and before the thyroid medicine I had 40-48 day cycles.

Nearly all my other symptoms from hypothyroidism have disappeared since starting the medicine.

Should I be concerned? Could it be that starting the prescription so close to the end of my cycle caused it to reset and I just need to wait longer? Has anyone else experienced irregular periods while on synthroid?

(and before anyone asks, no I'm not pregnant and yes I'm sure!)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Syferix said:


> Mid-October I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and my doctor put me on 25mcg of synthroid. I was supposed to get my period October 31st and have still yet to get it.
> 
> My menstrual cycle has always been irregular (except when I was on birth control), and before the thyroid medicine I had 40-48 day cycles.
> 
> ...


It would be wise to wait another month but if nothing happens at that point you might want to see your gynecologist.

When are you due for thyroid labs and titration of your Synthroid as needed?

Do you have recent lab results and ranges you could share w/us?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Several of us have talked about this lately...after starting meds, our cycles have been a bit out of whack. I doubt it's anything to worry about, and it will probably take a few months (or several months) to get back to normal.


----------



## Syferix (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

Still no period, but if I were to reset my cycle from the day I started my medicine, I'm only 36 days late. Hopefully I'll get it in a week or so.

I'm due to get labs done so I need to talk to my doctor anyway so I'll be sure to mention it and see what he says.

Keep you all posted!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Several of us have talked about this lately...after starting meds, our cycles have been a bit out of whack. I doubt it's anything to worry about, and it will probably take a few months (or several months) to get back to normal.


Yup, I went two months without a period. She finally reared her ugly head this past month.


----------

